# Bip & Go v Emovis tag for France and Spain



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We currently have an emovis Tag for the French toll roads. We have had it for years, and it works fine...most of the time. If we wanted a separate tag for Spain off the same company, it would be a separate one.

However, I see that Bip & Go does a tag that can be used in France/Spain/Portugal/Italy. One tag rather than two or several.

Has anyone made a price comparison to see which works out cheaper? I know the tolls will be the same, but what are the upfront and ongoing service costs?

Also, does anyone have the Bip & Go? If so, how has your experience been?

Ta

NB I know that Spain is reducing their toll roads sections; however, there are still 4 main areas that we would potentially drive through on any trip to Spain.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think they are all within a few cents of each other G.
Our Bip n Go works fine in France and Spain but not in Portugal. Maybe I need to order and change for the more versatile one that includes Portugal. 
I would like to recommend Bip-N-Go to you then I get another €4 credit. 

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I have both Graham and they both show up in my Emovis account. So many names tho....

Bip n Drive for Spain n Portugal call their tag a VIA-T

Sanef for France call theirs a Liber-t tag

I see from my a/c that both batteries are near expiry but I'm putting off replacing till I think I might get travelling on the continent - or do you think it might cause problems with my account if they go dead?

Mind you, I almost never use them!!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

So my calculations are...

*Bip & Go - one tag covering France/Spain/Portugal*

Up front cost 10€

Monthly charge when used	1.70€ France 2.50€ Spain

Postage	10€

Deposit	nil

Annual charge	nil

*Emovis Liber-T tag*..which I have for France but not for Spain

Up front cost 10€

Monthly charge when used 5€ per month max 2 month charge p.a.

Postage nil

Deposit 20€

Annual charge 8€ per tag

I'm happy to be corrected if I have missed anything (particluarly no annual service charge for Bip&Go?? can someone confirm?)

As it stands it looks cheaper to go with the joint tag from Bip&Go. Plus for another 4€ up front it can be extended to Italy too which is useful for us....so 4 countries on one tag.

If I am correct then no probs Ray - I'll use your recommendation f it means you can get a few € out of it, no problem.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I keep wondering about my battery Jean. I tried to see an indication of the battery state on my account before but never found anything at all. Maybe changing it for the Portugal included might give me a new lease of life. This one must be 4 years old now and still performing.

My account number G just in case is:- 081328919

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Graham, I've just looked up my bills and both Bip and Drive, and Liber-t have exactly the same charges except for the tax - 20% for France, 21% for Spain and Portugal.

Please note tho that my Bip and Drive covers only Spain and Portugal.

I've sent them a query asking about adding France to the Bip and Drive, and also about paying in euro which wouavoid the variable foreign exchange rates and charges.

Ray, I see it in my Account details page, under My Tags, 6th column.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope Jean. Haven't actually got a "My Tags" tab. Ray.

TRACKING OF MY BADGES
Badge Number	Subscription France	Badge Creation Date	Usage outside France ?	Subscription outside France	Vehicle	Invoicing Type	Actions
00002
Bip&Go Pay As You Go
Modify
22/06/2016	
Spain and Portugal
Change for Spanish, Portuguese, Italian model

At circulated month	
DB858WH (France)
Modify
Electronic	
Replace my defective badge
Declare a theft / loss
Order a badge or an accessory Modify my invoice type


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

On mine, My Tags is just a section further down the page and a table with headings:

Number	
Type	
Linked Car Registration*	
Tag Location	
Tag Status	
Battery Lifetime	
Current Balance (EUR)	
Credit Amount (EUR)	Detail


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This is all I found in help and Battery.

How often do I need to change my badge?
The badge has an average lifespan of 5 years. As long as your badge is still being detected at the tolls, you can continue to use it. Otherwise, you may exchange it. See how to e

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> This is all I found in help and Battery.
> 
> How often do I need to change my badge?
> The badge has an average lifespan of 5 years. *As long as your badge is still being detected at the tolls, you can continue to use it.* Otherwise, you may exchange it. See how to e
> ...


Not the greatest of advice really on the day it doesn't work when you are trying to use it! :grin2:

Even worse if you are in the 20kph lane :surprise:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes that did occur G. I will upgrade to a new one after we get back in March just in case.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

My Liber-T tag is showing on my account as battery on the way out. 

I'll cogitate on it but I think I'll jack it in and get a Bip&Go which covers France/Spain/Portugal/Italy. It makes sense as we always visit the first 2 in winter and mostly visit Italy in September.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Would you let us know how you get on with that Graham? I'd certainly be interested in getting all on the one tag.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

No problem Jean. I'll be making a decision today I expect.

Although when I get to use it might be another matter!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> I keep wondering about my battery Jean. I tried to see an indication of the battery state on my account before but never found anything at all. Maybe changing it for the Portugal included might give me a new lease of life. This one must be 4 years old now and still performing.
> 
> My account number G just in case is:- 081328919
> 
> Ray.


Raymondo - I just ordered a Bip&Go and used your account so you should have 4€ credit now.

I also got 4€ credit so thanks matey :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you G. All contributions gratefully accepted.
I think I might have found out why my tag doesn't work in Portugal. My reg No has been wrongly recorded and is one digit out. Odd it's not been picked up in France and Spain for at least 4 years. So now I have corrected it we might get charged for venturing onto Portuguese motorways.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

You are most welcome Ray


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

GMJ said:


> My Liber-T tag is showing on my account as battery on the way out.
> 
> I'll cogitate on it but I think I'll jack it in and *get a Bip&Go which covers France/Spain/Portugal/Italy*. It makes sense as we always visit the first 2 in winter and mostly visit Italy in September.


I got a response to my queries this morning. Apparently you can't have a Bip n Go for France unless you're a French resident with a French Bank account.

Nor can you be billed in euro.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

That's interesting Jean as I just had confirmation that mine has just been posted to me and their website was very accommodating regarding allowing me to select the UK for my postal and billing address plus I used the IBAN for my bank account details. In fact they also emailed me my log in details for my account this morning.

To confirm I have selected the one covering France/Spain/Portugal/Italy for 14€. The other option is France/Spain/Portugal and not Italy for 10€.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Have you a link to the page where you can sign up for that Graham?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

No probs...

https://www.bipandgo.com/en/abonnement-telepeage-particuliers/


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Graham. It would seem that not only is it more convenient in that there's only one gadget, but it's also cheaper - €2.50 per month used (or 1.70 if in France), both prices including taxes, as against €5 + 20 or 21%

If you travel often in Spain n Portugal (and presumably Italy) you will be charged €10/annum fee (otherwise €2.50/mth used) whereas the separate ones are €6/ann whether or not you use it.

So it seems like a good deal, unless I'm missing something. I did notice that some of the pricing said 'as of... 2019', others 'as of 2016' so I'd like to confirm that those prices are current. Presumably when you get yours Graham there'll be current info with it.

I'm just wondering if you'll pay banking fees for paying a euro amount. I think using the Starling account would get round that (I suspect they wouldn't accept credit card (Halifax) payment.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

GMJ said:


> So my calculations are...
> 
> *Bip & Go - one tag covering France/Spain/Portugal*
> 
> ...


this was my reading of the comparative charges in my post above Jean.

guess we need someone who has one in the UK to answer re charges and conversion rates/fees until I get a bill through. I'll report back when I do.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I think I've caused confusion Graham. What I have for Spain n Portugal is a Bip&Drive thro Emovis, not a Bip&Go.

So when I said the costs were exactly the same, that's between Bip&Drive and Sanef (France) where it's

Application Fee €10
Annual Management Fee €6
Monthly Active Service Fee €5
Refundable Security Deposit
€20 no TVA
Foreign Exchange Finance Charge 2.00%
Foreign Exchange Rate Variable

Bip&Go is looking much more attractive. 

I'm going to start a new thread asking if there's anyone UK-based who has a Bip&Go - it could be a long time before you're able to report back! (unfortunately!)


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We also currently have an emovis Liber-t tag just for France which we have had for years. When I receive my new Bip&Go for France/Spain/Portugal/Italy, I intend to send the old one back.

as you say, the Bip&Go does look the cheaper option.

In terms of costs, I have been charged £17.13 for the upfront cost of 20€

Regarding experiences you may be able to unearth some in this thread...

https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/bip-go.89485/


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I received my invoice from B&G last night. The email was in French and related to the initial 20€ charge. Upon clicking into my account I could download a copy of the invoice, again showing 20€. However when it hit my bank in the UK it was charged as £17.13. 

So far I have not had a bank charge for a foreign transaction or any other fee. If that stays like then it looks like B&G invoice in £ so they do the conversion. At what rate I don't know yet.

I'll update if anything changes.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I used XE currency converter and it's showing £16.72 as the equivalent of €20 but of course that is the very best rate and your normal conversion rate with, say HF CC, would be a bit worse than that. Also, the 2 were done at different times. So I think there's probably very little in it between their charge and what might be Emovis' including 2% fee. The big difference is in the charge for usage - €2.50 incl of tax with B&P as opposed to €5+20(or 21)% for Emovis.

But since anyone would be using it probably a max of 6 months of the year, that's not a huge difference either - about €21/annum.

I think the convenience of having only one to keep an eye on would be great, and the fact it coincides with the cheaper option is even better!

I shall wait till I get nearer to the possibility of heading overseas before I commit.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It's very much the convenience for us Jean. Mrs GMJ struggles to access the pay machines at the best of times. Invariably I have had to get out and take tickets or retrieve credit cards etc. She is not too confident on speaking Franglais, Espanglais or the Italian equivalent either, whereas I will gladly press the button for help and waffle on!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

My new Bip&Go tag arrived in the post this morning. That's pretty impressive service as I only ordered it earlier this week.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Right, off you go G and put it to the test.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Ha ha very funny Ray :smile2:

edited to add: the minute we are able to we will be using it :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Update

We used our new Bip&Go tag all the way down to Spain, right through France with 100% success. It worked on every toll area in France. We drive across Spain on toll free roads, so I haven't had occasion to try it here yet.

One issue we have however relates to our old Liberte Tag. We carried this on this trip in the glove box on the passenger side of the cab, just in case there was a problem with the new B&G one. Interestingly enough, despite it being in the glove box and not coming out of there once, the toll booths managed to read it as I have had an invoice for several sections of road in France!

I have also had my B&G invoice as well and after checking, I can see that there is no duplication: we have only paid for any road once.

Very strange that though given that the Tag was locked away. I have it in a small metal tin now, that used to contain travel sweets so that it shouldn't happen again.

I never realised that they were that sensitive tbh...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The Bip n Go one came in an aluminium bag G. I guess if it goes back in that specific bag it should not bing. 
I have had two bills for December. One for use in France and then second for Spain. The Spanish one is over a month after use.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The Bip n Go one came in an aluminium bag G. I guess if it goes back in that specific bag it should not bing. 
I have had two bills for December. One for use in France and then second for Spain. The Spanish one is over a month after use.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Good shout Ray

It was my old Liberte TG that pinged but it should work the same I guess. I'll see if I can dig it out.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

I don't have any of this fancy technology; nearest I can get is with the preparation of Brunhilde for the next trip when I use WACO ['Wash And Clear Off'] ... :grin2:

Steve


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It's well worth it for us Steve. Helps a great deal at the tolls especially in busy times where queues form plus Mrs GMj really struggles getting tickets out/putting credit cards in.

We wouldn't be without one: well worth the small annual cost imho.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Just seen an online offer for Ulys tag (Vinci). No upfront fee, 9 months free, thereafter €2 pm in months used. All 4 countries covered as well as parking lots. Google ulys offer.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

...2 euros per month.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So I could save hundreds then Viv.???

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm guessing you still have to pay the tolls as well Raymondo!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

GMJ said:


> I'm guessing you still have to pay the tolls as well Raymondo!


Really G, I'm mortified.:laugh:

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

HermanHymer said:


> Just seen an online offer for Ulys tag (Vinci). No upfront fee, 9 months free, thereafter â‚¬2 pm in months used. All 4 countries covered as well as parking lots. Google ulys offer.


More recent reviews are damning Viv - see here https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/www.vinci-autoroutes.com

From Oct 2020 - "Before we set off for France was told *they do not accept uk bank accounts* and to send my badge back which I have completely unused.
They now want 10 euros for a failed direct debit ???"


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

GMJ said:


> No probs...
> 
> https://www.bipandgo.com/en/abonnement-telepeage-particuliers/


Graham, when you ordered, did you add a holder? It's not clear to me if the item comes with a holder and they're offering an extra one in case you want to transfer it to another vehicle.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It came with one holder Jean. I didn't bother with an extra as I don't use the holder it comes with tbh.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Graham, how did you input Ray's code? I've put it in the box 'My promo code or my sponsor code' and I'm getting 'Incorrect value'.
@raynipper Ray, is it possible you've already claimed the max 5 recommendations?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh gosh Jean. I don't think I have had 5 recommendations. ....... yet. My account number is 081328919

I think I have just sent you a sponsor link Jean. I think.??

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, that's what I'd put in.

Graham, maybe you could register n benefit from another €4! Or anyone else have a number? First come.....


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for your email Ray, seems I had to say OK to the PARRAINAGE rather than overwrite it with your number and THEN add you code.

BUT.... it asked for the IBAN of my bank so had to look for that. When I came back the application had timed out. Next time it wouldn't accept the MH registration so I put in my car. Then it said my bank is not accessible for SEPA payments....

Graham, can I ask which bank you used? PM if you prefer. I was using Santander (which you would have thought would have been OK.)


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I just emailed you before reading this thread: it was Lloyds Jean.

Looks like that wily old fox Ray beat me to the code number though....


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hahaha, yes he did! Thanks for the info.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Dagnabit...you've got to get up early in the morning to catch Ray


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Woohoo, finally got that done!

I had a Starling account so opened one of their euro accounts (which will work off the same card) and Bip&Go accepted the IBAN for that.

Now, I must remember to return the other 2 I have which were running out of battery anyway.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes i need to return my Liberte tag when I get back. As I said in this thread earlier, the tolls managed to read it even though it was in a closed compartment in the MH. I have taken Ray's advice now and put it in the aluminium pouch that the B&G one came in.

Logically I shouldn't be charged for the same road twice and my first bills showed that too but still I could do without the confusion!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Jean. Whaddamistakatamaka that would have been. Seems like their wheels fell off during the pandemic as before that they were rated!

Will read through the thread again to see which of the others were considered best unless someone reading this will save me the hassle and give me the info.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Jean. Whaddamistakatamaka that would have been. Seems like their wheels fell off during the pandemic as before that they were rated!

Will read through the thread again to see which of the others were considered best unless someone reading this will save me the hassle and give me the info.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Graham seems to have managed to register with a UK account Viv but I couldn't with my Santander account. What I did was open a euro account with Starling (I already had a £ account with them) and it has its own IBAN info that satisfies for EU transactions.

You use the same card for £ and euro and the correct account will be used depending on the currency involved. Transferring across from £ to euro seems to be a pretty good rate plus a 0.04% transfer charge.

Having said all that, nothing has been taken from my account and the tag is on its way.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

HermanHymer said:


> Thanks for the heads up Jean. Whaddamistakatamaka that would have been. Seems like their wheels fell off during the pandemic as before that they were rated!
> 
> Will read through the thread again to see which of the others were considered best unless someone reading this will save me the hassle and give me the info.


I dropped you a PM Viv.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks Graham Reading on my phone but need to fire up the computer to reply to you. But my answer is yes and thank you.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Travelling a few weeks in Spain on my own this time so the tag has been really useful especially since the kiosk is on the “wrong” side.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'd got mine recently - and very nearly left it behind!! Won't need it for a couple of weeks (or maybe at all) - that gives me time to get it stuck on the window!

I also had confirmation that my previous tags (Sanef n Bip n Drive) have been received and I will have €40 refunded - that's a good few coffees!


----------



## Mrfrench02 (Feb 13, 2020)

I hope its OK to jump in on this post? I have a twin axle motorhome that is 2.85m high and weighs 3.5t unladen and 4.5t fully freighted. 
Emovis have informed me that I am unable to subscribe to the French Liber-T tag due to exceeding their maximum weight limit, however I am able to subscribe to their Spain/Portugal Via-T tag as their weight limit is 6t.

Would anyone know of a French tag that I could use at all please?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I did use my Bip n Go tag on my Tag Hobby a few years ago (6) without any problems here in France. But I can't say if it would work currently. 

Ray.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Mrfrench02 said:


> I hope its OK to jump in on this post? I have a twin axle motorhome that is 2.85m high and weighs 3.5t unladen and 4.5t fully freighted.
> Emovis have informed me that I am unable to subscribe to the French Liber-T tag due to exceeding their maximum weight limit, however I am able to subscribe to their Spain/Portugal Via-T tag as their weight limit is 6t.
> 
> Would anyone know of a French tag that I could use at all please?


I used my tag for a number years up until last year and never had any problems….
My Autotrail was 3m high and weighed 4.5 tons.
Nidge


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Mrfrench02 said:


> I hope its OK to jump in on this post? I have a twin axle motorhome that is 2.85m high and weighs 3.5t unladen and 4.5t fully freighted.
> Emovis have informed me that I am unable to subscribe to the French Liber-T tag due to exceeding their maximum weight limit, however I am able to subscribe to their Spain/Portugal Via-T tag as their weight limit is 6t.
> 
> Would anyone know of a French tag that I could use at all please?


No problem at all: we have a tag axle that is a nudge over the 3m in height plus 5t fully laden. Never had a problem. The Bip&Go tag can be for France/Spain/Portugal or even France/Spain/Portugal/Italy for an extra 10€ I think.

We have used it extensively in France with no problem but didn't need to in Spain as we avoided toll routes there the whole time we were over there in Jan-March.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just asked the company about battery status and received a reply they are good for between 5 to 7 years.
They said I could pop into anyone of their agents to get the battery tested but the nearest one is 240 km away. Really handy.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

The website for the Liberte TAG used to suggest when the battery would be low so you could swap the tag over. I haven't checked my B&P account yet to see if this is also the case there.

It's not that accurate to the exact status of the battery but served as a useful reminder.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I did wonder about opening it up and checking myself but it might be bugged.
After all I change many watch batteries and some of those can be challenging.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

True

Do ya feel lucky?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Been trying to order a Bip&Go but the online system isnt working and hasnt been for some time. I can get as far as the sponsor code, then it has a wobbly and wont go any further. On the occasions that I've managed to pass this step, it doesnt like my reg nos. Any ideas?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Viv I mentioned some time ago to drop me a line with your name and email address and I can get you a 4€ discount if you want? Messaging is under 'Conversations' now, if you click on your avatar whilst on any forum page.

I cant remember the on line process but I know I didn't have any wobble with it. Capital/non capital letters maybe? Spacing/no spacing?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Bit of info:

*If you have a First Direct bank account you cannot use it to set up a Bip&Go account* as FD do not accept SEPA Direct Debits (which is a pan European DD scheme).

I recently switched our main current account to FD and found out the hard way!

NB The 4€ discount is still on offer from Bip&Go to any newbie opening an account: just drop me a PM with your name and email address and I'll gladly set you up with it (I also get it).


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> I did wonder about opening it up and checking myself but it might be bugged.
> After all I change many watch batteries and some of those can be challenging.
> 
> Ray.


Hi Ray,
just spotted your post and when I had my tag and think when it was about 5 years old I looked on my account and they flagged up that my battery was due for renewal and if I returned the tag they would send me a new tag out as the battery was not replaceable (well not diy) It was a while ago so can’t remember if there was a charge or not. 

Hope you got sorted.
Nidge


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Nidge. Tag still working well so far. Not sure how old at the moment as we changed it to the Spain & Portugal unit a few years ago. But I haven't seen anything on my account referring to the battery status.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I posted this on another site Ray. It's a screenshot of my old Emovis Liberte Tag (the one I got rid of when I ordered the new Bip&Go). It shows the page on my account where the lifespan of the batteries is reported. I'm guessing it's not 'live' in terms of the batteries being smart enough to report in electronically; but rather it's done on date. Either way I thought it might be worth posting to see if you can find similar on your account Ray...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This is all I can see G.








Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I see. My old one was the Liberte Emovis tag so I guess as my new one is the same company as yours, I'll be in a similar position.

I found this on the B&P website...

_*Your badge is designed to work for years (more than 5 years) even if it is not used for several months. It is therefore not necessary to replace your badge systematically if it is not defective. In order to preserve the environment, let's avoid unnecessary postal exchanges*_


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But it will always be a worry as we approach the first toll booth heading for Portugal.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes very true. Don't do the 30Km lane then 😜


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

*Just an update on this for any prospective purchasers.*

Before committing to buying a Bip&Go tag, check that your bank can do SEPA Direct debits. These are pan European DD's.

I recently changed our main bank current account to First Direct and then found out that they could not do SEPA DD's. So I then opened a bank account with HSBC...whom you would think would be fine however B&P did not recognise their IBAN number. So eventually I went back to Lloyds and opened an account with them which works just fine.

All a bit of a faff but the tag is very useful for us as Mrs GMJ struggles to use the machines at tolls. Plus we travel in Spain, France and Italy quote a lot and it covers all of those countries (and Portugal too).

If anyone wants one btw just drop me a line and I can give you a code so we both get 4€ off our bills.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

And just to bring previous info to the fore - they won't accept Santander but will accept the euro account of Starling bank. 

I didn't use mine on my last trip so can't tell you whether it was successful or not.


----------



## flumpet (4 mo ago)

Hi

I've been recently reading this thread as i need to get a tag and have been looking at the Bip & Go. Having previously had bad experience of APRR when they stopped accepting payment from UK banks (because of Brexit) - up until then it was the cheapest option and invaluable for a solo driver.
Could anyone confirm that Starling Euro account will accept payments to Bip&Go? (it think @jiwawa you had this setup?). I've just set up a Starling Euro account, and if nothing else, it;ll be useful for getting euros out of ATMs without getting a 5€ charge from my current bank.

@GMJ is your offer of sponsoring me (I gather you get 4€?) still on offer assuming i get confirmation Starling are good to go?
thanks

Fiona


----------



## flumpet (4 mo ago)

To offer another cost comparison to Emovis & Bip&Go APRR also do a tag (Mango). I was with them for a number of years, and although I didn't have good experience with them when they stopped accepting payment from UK bank (due to Brexit) - they threatened legal action; they were very competitively priced if you can get an account that will work for them.
L'incontournable | Mango mobilités
Pay as you go -
Currently 0€ for first 3 months (France use) if obtained before 16 October (code WEEKEND22), €1.70 per month for France, €2.40 for Spain, Portugal and Italy, €0 for months not used. Currently free international posted (usually €10), no setup fee (I can't tell if this is just an offer though)


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Fiona and welcome..........it's great to see someone offering help and information in a first post.
Much better than asking complex questions without even enough information to be able to help

We have not used these Bip and Go things..........and from the previous posts they do seem rather complicated.Am I right to think that their main advantage is convenience at the toll booth rather than a great saving


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Fiona, yes the Starling works but you have to open the euro account as well and feed it enough money to cover your Bip&Go costs. Although the sterling Starling (!) account will allow you to get euros from ATMs in Europe, you need the euro account to set up a DD for Bip&Go. 

If Graham has any problem sponsoring you, I can.


----------



## flumpet (4 mo ago)

Webby1 said:


> ...Am I right to think that their main advantage is convenience at the toll booth rather than a great saving


That to me is the main advantage. I'm a solo driver, so the hassle of getting out of my car every time i get to a booth is beyond frustrating. I had the APRR one and it was a god-send until the banking system changed and i could no longer use it.


----------



## flumpet (4 mo ago)

jiwawa said:


> Fiona, yes the Starling works but you have to open the euro account as well and feed it enough money to cover your Bip&Go costs. Although the sterling Starling (!) account will allow you to get euros from ATMs in Europe, you need the euro account to set up a DD for Bip&Go.
> 
> If Graham has any problem sponsoring you, I can.


Thanks - i've set up the Euro account. do i need to do anything else to set up DD's from the Euro account, or just use the Euro account number?
I'll give Graham a couple of days to respond, but i need to get on and order it as i'm going away in a few weeks. so may be coming back to you  
Thanks to you all for your helpful information , although a (ahem - whispers) caravaner on a MoHo site, i travel a lot in my caravan and use it almost like a MoHo, so hope you don't mind the presence of a renegade 
f


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

flumpet said:


> a (ahem - whispers) caravaner on a MoHo site,


OMG!!! 😂😂😂 Of course you're very welcome Fiona! 

As far as I remember you just have to give the Euro account details to Bip&Go (and have enough in it, which I forgot about 😲)


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Fiona and welcome

It looks like Jean has answered your query regarding Starling. For any others who read this please just be aware that your banks account has to be able to accept *Sepa Direct Debits*. If in doubt please check with them. For example, I found out that First Direct do not but Lloyds do.

Please drop me a message if you could Fiona via the Conversations tab which you get by clicking on your avatar at the top right of the screen. If you send me your first and second name plus your email address I'll gladly get you a 4€ discount.

Lastly and as an update to all.

*We have successfully used the Bip&Go tag now in Italy too. If anything we found it to be even more efficient as the barrier sails up when we are only just in the detection zone enabling us to go through at around 20kph! These are not even lanes that are signposted as quick flow lanes either. Usually in France we have to stop (unless we are in the 30kph lanes).*


----------



## Dmi Bizz (4 mo ago)

Hi,
This is a great Forum and post, learned a lot! 

I'd like to get the Bip&Go.
Apparently there's a sponsor program. Happy to get sponsored if that chips in some coins to the sponsor as well! Can someone help/explain how it works?

Thanks!
Dmi


----------



## flumpet (4 mo ago)

Hi Dmi
Yes, you get €4 off, message @jiwawa and she should be able to do it for you, if not I can.

Make sure you have a bank account that accepts direct debits by euro. Most standard UK banks don't, but Starling does (easy to set up too). You get charged about 0.04% but i'm ok with that.

Fiona


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

flumpet said:


> Hi Dmi
> Yes, you get €4 off, message @jiwawa and she should be able to do it for you, if not I can.
> 
> Make sure you have a bank account that accepts direct debits by euro. Most standard UK banks don't, but Starling does (easy to set up too). You get charged about 0.04% but i'm ok with that.
> ...


OY..I see you are jumping on my Gig now Fiona 

I am happy to sponsor too if anyone else reads this. Simply message me your first and second names and your email address and I'll do the rest.

Check that your bank can handle *SEPA DIRECT DEBITS*. Lloyds certainly can but First Direct cannot.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, mee too.
My account No is :- N° client : 081328919 

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

And when the others are full up (I believe you're restricted to sponsoring 4?) then contact me 😉


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OH, not seen that limitation, Jean. Maybe I don't always read the small print.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It's actually 5 Ray tho there's a limit of 6 if the people are (I think, but I may be interpreting this wrongly) part of your family group.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> OH, not seen that limitation, Jean. Maybe I don't always read the small print.
> 
> Ray.



Down at the bottom of this page Ray...






Get sponsored | Bip&Go


Get sponsored and subscribe to Bip&Go electronic toll payment




www.bipandgo.com


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

The Bip&Go tag now has a €6 off incentive for new applicants rather than the €4 one.

If anyone wants to get one please PM me your name and email address and I'll organise a link so you get the €6 off. I also get it too.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Just to add - my tag worked on a bit of toll road I didn't even know I was on last week - until the sign saying how much it would be, with no option to leave. Only 1€30 so it didn't break the bank but it did work seamlessly. The tag beeped (which I don't think my previous ones did) and although the charge wasn't on my account immediately, it was after the weekend.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Looks like the incentive is down to €4 again now.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You got me all excited there G.

Ray.


----------

